# MR11 HID to LED conversion



## Packhorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I have finaly completed Shane's (northland dives) HID-LED upgrade. I choose a D bin P7 led from Kai Domain with a 35mm reflector from DX. I used a Kai 3 mode driver.

Although his Fa & MI 10w HID seemed to have the same bulb and ballast as my Trail Tech HID the results are quitd different as seen by the 1st pic. On closer inspection the bulbs are Welch Allan M10P001 for the Fa&Mi and M10P002 for the TT





TT left Fa & Mi right

Anyway...these are the upgrade shots. 
1st the LED left with frosted glass defuser vs HID right




And with out the defuser





Although the LED does give a slightly wider beam its colour is much more neutral and so much brighter. Its the clear winner here!


----------



## Hallmcc (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice, without the defuser it looks more practical for underwater use.

Have you received the quad MR11 from Cutter yet?


----------



## Packhorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think the diffuser is for use as a video light.

I cancelled the Cutter order as I really wanted a narrow beam. This seems to achieve it quite well. Its not like my aspheric lights but I couldnt really make more than 1 fit in a MR11.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2009)

Packhorse, your PM box is full.


----------



## Packhorse (Apr 3, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Packhorse, your PM box is full.



Try again


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2009)

Packhorse said:


> Try again


Thx - PM sent


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 4, 2009)

Is this the reflector you used from DX?


----------



## Packhorse (Apr 4, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> Is this the reflector you used from DX?



Yeah. You need to open up the hole for the P7 a bit though, and machine down the OD as its a little large to fit in a MR11. ( as one of the reviews commented)


----------



## tharg (Jul 6, 2010)

hay pack I'm running 3 xre with a dealextreme reflector.in a maglite mod i was wondering if the p7 mod with the 35mm reflector had a narrower beam.or should i stick with what i got


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 6, 2010)

Packhorse, do you have any pics from doing the mod? I have 3 MR11 TT HID units that no longer work. I think this may be something fun to try since they are just sitting in my 'may be useful one day' bin. I didn't know why I saved the housings......until now.


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 9, 2010)

tharg said:


> hay pack I'm running 3 xre with a dealextreme reflector.in a maglite mod i was wondering if the p7 mod with the 35mm reflector had a narrower beam.or should i stick with what i got



Dont know as I have not used the DX reflector before sorry.


Do pics sorry but its quite simple. Machine up a heatsink that has a slip fit into the head, Mount a LED ('s) on one side and mount a driver on the other.
The heat sink is key to it all. It needs to only just fit in the housing.


----------



## tharg (Jul 9, 2010)

thaks pack.ill just havt to try it out.


----------



## jspeybro (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm currently doing something similar but haven't decided on the LED yet.
This reflector, did anyone compare a P7 and a MC-E with it? 

I never used the MC-E but I've seen several people mention that it gives a tighter beam compared to the P7 for a certain reflector. I was wondering if this is the same with this relfector.

Johan


----------



## Dawsona2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Packhorse, is there a write up on this project?
I really want to do the same thing to my Phantom 

Thanks!!


----------

